# Banjo Minnow...any thoughts?



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone here has tried them. Saw the infomercial last night and almost bit.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

It sucks! I have about 20 hours wasted using that D*mn thing and not 1 bite. Mainly river fishing. I heard someone say you have to use it in water with no current or a bath tub to get a bite. I never messed with it. Gave them to one of my fishing buddys for his birthday. He still won't talk to me!


----------



## kiletravis09 (Jan 3, 2010)

I bought them like an idiot. we sell them at gander where i work and they dont work very well lol you can come by tonight and buy them and try them out if u want but i had no luck at all with them. The hollow body swim baits work alot better and i think they look alot better in the water. But like i said you can try them if u want but i had no luck at all last year with them.


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

A buddy of mine used them in a farm pond we were fishing back when they first came out only because his wife got them for him as a present. The Bass in that pond tore them up.


----------



## OSUBryan (Aug 26, 2009)

Like OhioHunter said, I have heard they will work in a pond setting, but that's it.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

You'll have better luck with "The Flying Lure"  I'd like to fish the place where they film those infomercials!!!


----------



## troutdude (Jul 28, 2008)

I bought them when they first came out in the mid 90's. Used them in a farm pond and the bass loved them but never did much with them outside of that setting. 15 years later, there are probably better plastic baits out there to spent money on.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

My thoughts?

APRIL FOOLS!!!


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

The banjo minnow and slugo and other soft jerk baits all work about the same.They work very well in the spring when fish are up close.Also when fish are on the bed or protecting fry.Try lay downs even boatdocks you will catch fish Iam sure of it.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone! After the $8 S&H per box I figured it wasn't worth it.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree Pond Settings you can tear up the bass other then that I have never caught a fish on them.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

I was surf fishing and got into a school of bluefish in the outer banks. Had one in my taclke box that some one gave me. Threw it out and it got hit as soon as it hit the water. 'Course the blues were hitting any thing including the weights....:Banane30:

Never got it back...


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

My parents ordered them when they first came out years ago. We were on vacation in NE Vermont and they had them sent to the cabin we rented. The smallmouth tore them up. I had 2 of my younger sisters in the boat and I tied one on for one of them and it was 20 minutes before I could rig the next one. We caught bass here on Ohio on them, but never like on Memphremagog and Champlain. Had the most success without weights.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Banjo Minnow was my all time favorite infomercial. I used to watch it everytime it came on. 

..... Never fished with it though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## homebrew (Apr 13, 2009)

BottomBouncer said:


> You'll have better luck with "The Flying Lure"  I'd like to fish the place where they film those infomercials!!!


At Bill Dance's pond. Yesterday. Today, they ain't bitin' so good.


----------



## cubsfan (Nov 17, 2008)

I swear by the banjo in ponds my friends would always laugh until the bass started killing it then they were asking for one!! I have had some success with smallies in the rivers but it is alittle more difficult to work in current without wieght, which is how I have had my most success throwing it non wieghted.


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

I keep banjo minnows in my boat at all times. Sometimes they work when nothing else does. I have caught many bass at Alum, O'shay, and Indian on banjo minnows over the years. I don't buy the kit though, I just order the large ones. But they definitely work.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

Used to love the Banjo. I caught a lot of largemouth on them. It must be that "genetic response" the old infomercials used to talk about.  Nowadays we just use flukes, alot easier to rig and more effective.


----------



## Bass'n Jim (Jan 29, 2009)

Mr. Basskisser said:


> Used to love the Banjo. I caught a lot of largemouth on them. It must be that "genetic response" the old infomercials used to talk about.  Nowadays we just use flukes, alot easier to rig and more effective.


Yeah Zoom makes flukes that are similar to the Banjo.


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

I like them. Have caught pond bass up to 5lbs. I've found, though, that it's the rigging, not the plastic minnow itself that provides the action. When you eliminate the hook shank running through the minnow, it gives it more action. My favorite technique is to use the Banjo hook and corkscrew with a Powerbait Realistix minnow. Also, braided line isn't good with these. It's too bouyant. Need mono or flouro so it will sink. But yeah, Flukes fish pretty much the same.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Canadian smallies go nutz for them.The water clarity is unbelievable also. I fish them in a Carolina set up with about 3ft leader from the weight.You get a lot of action out them. Maybe Canadian fish are not as smart as ours.


----------



## TexasRigged (Feb 25, 2005)

mirrocraft mike said:


> Maybe Canadian fish are not as smart as ours.


Nah. They just watch less TV.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

I use them all the time but they only work if you fish them with a pocket fisherman outfit


----------



## bdaddy55 (Mar 20, 2010)

didn't think they really worked, nice!


----------



## bflick (Mar 20, 2010)

there horrible your better off buying flukes or
caffeine shad


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

robertj298 said:


> I use them all the time but they only work if you fish them with a pocket fisherman outfit


Or maybe the Roland Martin fishing gun thingy.

I heard you can catch Gar on a piece of pantyhose...catfish on hotdogs. Bass might strike the dink crappie you just stuck with a #6 fine wire. Bluegill hit your bobber. Sharks have been known to take a bite out of a surf board. I read on here somewhere about a whale swallowing a guy in a row boat. On second thought, I may have read that on the Drudge Report.

Point is, they're fish, and none of them are really that smart. If yer not feeding them where they're livin'...one of them 15 dollar, Yozuri, Pointer, Robynski, Yamaynski, whatevers, probably ain't gonna do you much good either.

Presentation only matters if there's a fish looking at it.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

I got a bridge to sell in New York.

PM me for a deal of a lifetime.

Nik


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

i saw the advertisement and thought! I HAVE TO HAVE THEM! haha yea well i picked some up when i went to bass pro, and well lets just say i was very disappointed! not all the tv talks it up to be! but its an alright product.


----------

